# Equafleece



## Kindi (Sep 24, 2015)

I just wondered if anyone uses the Equafleece range ? And if so how you found the sizing for cockapoos?
I see that they do a slim fit and regular fit but not sure which would better.
Any advice would be apricaiated.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I am a big fan of equafleece and thoroughly recommend phoning the company for advice if you are unsure - they are really helpful and if you do get one which does not fit properly return it. Honestly they have always been brilliant.
My girls wear size 22 slim these days and that is great for them - they are both around 9.8 kg, 14" to the shoulder and about 20" collar to tail... 
If you use the search box to the left with equafleece in the box you will come up with loads of threads...
Here is one to be going on with! 
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=70770&highlight=equafleece


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have one each for my two. When I bought them it was just doing the measuring....being a klutz I rang them...good job I did almost bought a chihuahua one! Rofl. They are very good. They dry fast too.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

I have just ordered one of these for Freddie. I am sure it will keep him dry, but the hard bit will be getting him to wear it!!


----------



## LolaCockerpoo (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm on the verge of ordering one for Lola, but I can't decide between the jumper and the body suit. Can anyone advise on which they think is better? Also, I heard that the Hotterdog jumpers are also very good.


----------



## Kindi (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the replys, i think I will give them a ring to make sure I get the correct size.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I prefer the tankie or jumper for Molly but that does mean her back legs get really mucky 

It does keep her body nice and snug and warm though so she is usually a happy girl wearing it if it is cold or wet


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Funnily enough I've been debating these today too. I want one that keeps Obi's legs covered as it will make cleaning him less stressful when he is really muddy in the winter!


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

I am so excited, I just ordered one for Jasper a few minutes ago. He is 19 pounds, rather lean. The website recommended a 22" slim for him. The US website doesn't offer "slim" as an option (maybe dogs in the US are fatter ) so I ended up ordering through the UK site. Very excited to use it as he gets soaked in the rain and I hate having to towel him off and leave him damp when I leave for work. It is also very cold here in the Winter (I am in Massachusetts) so I figured I can layer it under the coat I ordered for him on super freezing days. I ordered the coat from here:

http://www.sstack.com/giftspet_dog-...kets/dura-tech-insulated-waterproof-dog-coat/

This coat is great as it fits just like a horse blanket and is also waterproof, so I figure if I combine the two on really cold days he will be very comfortable. My Equafleece should arrive by the end of next week!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The dog suits are fabulous - it was pouring with rain at 7.30 am yesterday so I squeezed my two into theirs - as they are both on the fluffy side at the moment and I couldn't face having to dry them after their walk. By the time we got out the rain had stopped and I was feeling guilty about making them where their fleeces for no reason right up to the point when the heavens opened and this really heavy rain shower hit us - they were dry except for heads, tails and ends of paws ... the fleeces were soaking wet 
Dot is modelling the bright orange - this is brilliant for dark walks or forest walks - if they go off path through the undergrowth you can still spot them. The action blurry shot also demonstrates very well how happy the dogs are to really move when wearing their fleeces. Personally I prefer the loden green, much more subtle!
(Excuse the quality of the pics - taken on my phone - between the rain showers)


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Super soggy here this afternoon... a bit of a shock as we have not had sustained rain over several hours for quite a few months....
Anyway after an hour and a half long romp through the forest I decided that it would be good to demonstrate the wonders of equafleece (I so deserve a freebie!!)
The pics show Dot's orange fleece right way out and inside out so you can see how the muck does not penetrate through. The pic of Dot is a bit blurry, but I think that you can see that she is dry - expect for her ears, head and tips of paws (and her tail - but you can't actually see that!) 
This was after an hour and half of walking in actual heavy rain.


----------

